# Discontinued gearbox for Bushhog 278 cutter



## Cclapp (2 mo ago)

Both teeth broken. Looking for replacement teeth or entire right side gearbox.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. germanbliss.com lists the gears, may not be able to provide them






Bush Hog 278 Rotary Cutter Parts 278 Rotary Cutter Gearbox Ass'y for Offset Lift & Pull Models P/N 70011 Parts List and Diagram







store.germanbliss.com


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Wow. Just looked at Messicks. For part #70004. That’s insane. 

I looked at the manual for that cutter. There are 5 listed. Guessing 540 and 1000. 



#70010
#70011
#70199
#70013
#70004


----------



## Cclapp (2 mo ago)

Looks like $800.00 for just 2 gears. Only 4k for the whole cutter 15 years ago!!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you know your gearbox ratio..you may be able to replace the gearbox for lees than half the cost of repair at www.surpluscenter.com . B.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Cclapp said:


> Looks like $800.00 for just 2 gears. Only 4k for the whole cutter 15 years ago!!


Those days (15 years ago) are gone. Long gone.


----------



## oletrapper (5 mo ago)

Cclapp said:


> Both teeth broken. Looking for replacement teeth or entire right side gearbox.


Try DN Equipment, Mt Orab, OH. They stock lots of old stuff and may be able to help or locate. Great folks to work with. Just google DN Equipment OHIO and their website will pop up. They have an 800 number.  OT


----------

